# Not fond of kits but ...



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

https://www.solarblvd.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_272&products_id=2869

This is a kit worth buying. A good start. 300watts is something you can do something with. I ordered one as a starter for my second system. Note that it includes free shipping which will save you $30-40.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> https://www.solarblvd.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_272&products_id=2869
> 
> This is a kit worth buying. A good start. 300watts is something you can do something with. I ordered one as a started for my second system. Note that it includes free shipping which will save you $30-40.


Looks like a good place to start.

What are you using for batteries and inverter?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For the price & value, I like the 29D batteries from Walmart. I already have a 1500watt modified sine wave inverter I had purchased as a spare.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a link to the 150watt panels themselves but no free shipping on them.
https://www.solarblvd.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_269&products_id=2868


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Those panels would fit well into my plans. I have many stainless framed tempered glass panels about that size that would be an ideal protective for the panels. Might loose a bit of light but I'm in the land of ice and snow.

Concerning inverters, I have fried electrical tools (dremels etc) using the wrong type/quality of inverter. I guess the inverter did not produce a pure sine wave for 120 AC. Suggestions there? I imagine computers are sensitive to this too.

I'm on a budget now so I'll look into those wally world batts, but might need to up the ante as several equipments need bats too. Maybe some deep cycle/starting batts that would always be charged, but good for my tractors and such too. The 6V would need to be in series.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If what you plan to operate has an electrical motor you really want a pure sine wave inverter. On the other hand, plenty of things that can be operated with a modified sine wave like radios, TVs, charging phones, charging power tool batteries, etc.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The 29D marine batteries at Walmart are $100 plus deposit. Connecting multiple batteries together you want to connect them negative to negative & positive to positive to keep the voltage the same & increase amperage. Same as you do when jump starting a vehicle. My 520watt solar system I have three of the 29D batteries.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is another option if you need slightly smaller panels. Also on sale with free shipping.
https://www.solarblvd.com/product_info.php?products_id=3022


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Inverters

First thing is what its going to be used with. If the end user has a motor you want a pure sine wave.

Next is the size. Inverters are rated in watts. So if your end user is rated in amps multiply the amps times 120V & you have the wattage inverter you need.

And one more item. Is the inverter going to be used full time? If so, you really want a heavy duty inverter. That normally means a transformer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know most folks aren't fond of govt. I learned a hard way on a DIY project that it's nearly impossible to get the tax credit for solar. When I went solar in Cali I bit my tongue and let a contractor do it all and the 3600 watt system that would have been $10,500 ended up being $6,000 thanks to the tax credits and a silly dollar per watt grid tied rebate from the local utility. They now run out of that money in January each year with the first day of the year being the first day you can apply.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ripon, good to know info but the OP is about off grid.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> For the price & value, I like the 29D batteries from Walmart. I already have a 1500watt modified sine wave inverter I had purchased as a spare.


That 29D battery from Walmart is a good battery I run 8 of them and I'm very happy with them 
They did have a two year full replacement but I think it has been changed to one year now 
A lot of people say these are not good for a solar set up but everyone that uses them seems
to be happy with them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Just have to check water levels of the batteries monthly & refill with distilled water. Pretty sure my 29Ds are 225AH each. $85 each when I bought mine.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed that when I bought mine they are usually a little low when you get them

where did you find the AH listing?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Inverters
> 
> First thing is what its going to be used with. If the end user has a motor you want a pure sine wave.
> 
> ...


I sort of think your better off just going with a pure sine wave then your covered no matter what you plug in
there not that expensive.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Front of the battery. Let me check.

125AH
845CH


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I had calculated this before. My 520watt solar system has three of the 29D batteries. So 3X125=375AH total at full charge. Using the rule of thumb of not draining batteries below 50% that gives me 187.5AH of stored power at 12VDC.

The 5cuft chest freezer only runs about 10 minutes every hour. Its run current is 1.67amp at 120VAC though its start up current is much higher. So off the batteries it draws about 20amps at 12VDC for 10 minutes every hour. So six hours to draw 20AH off the batteries. But that is figuring not opening it or adding anything that needs frozen.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Already looking at upgrading the initial 300watt kit on the 1st. Actual shipping cost on two of the panels is $78. So will be ordering a second 300watt kit. You can't feed a battery bank from multiple controllers. So the 20amp controllers will have to be replaced with one larger one.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Already looking at upgrading the initial 300watt kit on the 1st. Actual shipping cost on two of the panels is $78. So will be ordering a second 300watt kit. You can't feed a battery bank from multiple controllers. So the 20amp controllers will have to be replaced with one larger one.


When I added on to my set up I added another controller but they both feed into the same battery bank.
was told this was OK. Been running it for about a year like this


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I looked but all I could find on my battery was Amp hour 845 MCA 
 @ 1A,114 hours 


what would the AH be on this battery?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n, on my batteries the same sticker the 845CA is marked to the left is marked 125AH.

I looked it up on the Walmart website & the 29D aren't marked the same as mine. I can take a pic of mine if you want.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The problem with feeding the same battery bank from two controllers is if the controllers are different sizes.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have my 300watt kit but set it inside the storm shelter for now. I'm recovering from the flu & don't have the energy to take on the project. Plus still need the angle iron to build the frames plus the needed batteries.


----------

